# Cut with Prop/Tren/Mast or Prop/NPP/Mast?



## SloppyJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure if I need to list my stats 

Guess I better just incase vic goes on another rampage 

Age: Mid-20's
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 224 around 13-14%
Previous Cycles: Test/Dbol/Winny and Test/EQ/Tren

Hope that suffices. 


Anyway I plan to get down to about 210 before I start my next cycle. I really want to do a HARD cut an get shredded for summer. I will be starting this around May of next year. I'm taking 5-6 months off to recover fully. 

I've heard people loved both of these stacks for cutting. A few people even prefer npp over tren. I figure the majority will say tren but I wanted to see if there were any interesting opinions on this. I will also be running 100mg of var ED for 8 weeks during this cut.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 9, 2011)

What's with the vague mid 20s stat, you hiding something?? 

I haven't tried tren or npp yet but if it was me I'd go for npp since you already tried tren. You can always come back to tren at a later cycle. Diet is a bigger factor anyway....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Not sure if I need to list my stats
> 
> Guess I better just incase vic goes on another rampage
> 
> ...



I don't believe you Sloppy.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2011)

Trenbolone. Run it as high as you can handle it for as long as you can handle it.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 9, 2011)

As always, I like your style, Heavy lol

I agree. Tren is diesel.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 9, 2011)

I have runned NPP from 350 to 500..and i have to say..tren hands down..(if you can fight and resist to sideeffects...mg x mg..tren is the shit ...i will use t3 along with it..it will help with your goal. 50 mg/day


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Guess I better just incase vic goes on another rampage









/V


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 9, 2011)

EK cut mix prop/tren/mast. along with your Var sounds like a killer cut cycle.


----------



## beautifulpeople (Nov 9, 2011)

I started off a 16 weeker with Prop/NPP/Mast/T3/NYC, and at week 8 I reduced the NPP from 525/wk to 350/wk, tapered off of T3/NYC, and introduced Tren at 350/wk. I'm only 1 week into the Tren and it's my best week yet - if you have to pick one, pick Tren for your purposes. Diet will dictate your success in the broad spectrum, but Tren is a motherfucker in the best way. I was able to cut 15lbs in the first 8 weeks, and the remainder of my cycle will be a lean bulk. If I coulda run Tren the full 16 weeks I woulda, but that's a tough bill for most. 

Tren FTW.


----------



## bigdtrain (Nov 9, 2011)

one of the best cut cycles is
tren/test/winny, thats what i would do. you would be so hard and dry


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 9, 2011)

No mention of a Prop/Tren/Mast with Proviron cycle?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Trenbolone. Run it as high as you can handle it for as long as you can handle it.


 
This last cycle I started it at 100mg EOD. Then I raged out on some bitch in the gym and went to ED injects at 50mg which help with the sides. I then started to get ballsy and upped my dose all the way to 80mg ED. My sweet spot is right about 60-70mg ED. 80 was pretty bad. I don't get the insomnia very much, but I wake up drenched and don't sleep as well. The biggest side I hated was the decreased cardio and how much it made me sweat. First day of class in august, I was drenched walking to class and out of breath. To my defense, the elevation change between my first and second class is at LEAST 150 feet. It's like a fucking hike with a backpack and probably half a mile that I have to walk in 10 minutes.  

Proviron didn't impress me too much. I even took it to 100mg ED. Maybe I got some bunk shit though. I'll probably get some schering stuff and try it again. 

Not sure on the winny. Everyone bitches about how much it hurts. I'm not doing a show or anything I just want to take my BF down. I might look at running some sort of ECA or T3 with it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 9, 2011)

Why not throw the ECA or T3/Clen combo around the end to act as a finisher to the cycle? If your going to go all out, IMHO I'd throw it in also.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck that I'll run it all the way through.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck! Then I would run ECA and Clen/T3 while supplementing keto if need be. If you can find it....throw in the NYC stack....FTW.


----------



## GMO (Nov 10, 2011)

Prop/Tren/Mast/Var


----------



## Hell (Nov 10, 2011)

Tren all the way!

But maybe start it a little earlier and do 8 weeks of NPP straight into 8 weeks of Tren...


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Trying to get away from the long cycles Hell. But it did cross my mind. I just got a little scared on this last one I did. I don't want to fuck myself up. Plus there's nothing like the instant gratification from short esters.


----------



## thrash browns (Nov 10, 2011)

I did an 8 week cycle of cut mix, 1ml every other day with and extra 1ml of test prop.  I also took 200mg of DNP throughout the cycle and I couldn't believe the results honestly.  I know DNP is not for everyone, but I think a lot of the results were from the cut mix as I have run DNP a couple times and know exactly how I respond to it.  I didn't keep as detailed of a log as I should have, but in 8 weeks I lost 16 pounds, and my arms went from 18 3/4 to 19 1/2.  Granted my diet was spot on and I was on a 500 calorie cut, but awesome results nonetheless.  I have never tried NPP, but I've also never heard people talk about the results from NPP like they do tren....  Good luck bro!


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 10, 2011)

prop/tren/mast/ and either winny,anavar, or halo.....


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 10, 2011)

prop tren mast var, thats what im planning soon as well.


----------



## dcher002 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont mean to hijack but im looking to do a similar thing only im coming back from tendon surgery on my elbow and this will be my first cycle in about 8 months...

Does NPP and Tren provide the same joint/tendon/ligament benefits that deca does?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2011)

test 400
tren 700
mast 600

12 weeks if you can handle it.

Gears!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> test 400
> tren 700
> mast 600
> 
> ...


 
And var! 

Never ran mast before. I was thinking about starting at 400mg/wk. Maybe I should up it? This is what I was thinking:

Prop 420mg/wk or 60mg ED
Tren Ace: 560mg/wk or 80mg ED
Mast prop: 490/wk 70mg ED
Var 100mg ED


----------



## XYZ (Nov 11, 2011)

I would just run the test at about 700mg - 1g a week and then when you can see your abs really easily, hit everything else.  I would start around 9%

If you're too fat you'll waste the gear.  

You already know this but it should be repeated, diet and cardio will determine everything.  DIET, DIET, DIET.

Good luck Bro.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 11, 2011)

6 months off 

You are addicted to getting stuck, and it doesnt have to be a needle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 11, 2011)

suprfast said:


> 6 months off
> 
> You are addicted to getting stuck, and it doesnt have to be a needle.


 
We all know that will turn into 4 months really fast. 

Gonna get bloodwork before I do anything. I'm not trying to fuck my shit up.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Nov 12, 2011)

Question, i read that masteron enathanate is also a ai run at low doses, that being said, do you still need to take dex,etc if runnin say 300mg a week in a cycle?


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 12, 2011)

i like the cycle you have sloppy
Prop 420mg/wk or 60mg ED
Tren Ace: 560mg/wk or 80mg ED
Mast prop: 490/wk 70mg ED
Var 100mg ED 
i do agree with XYZ though, maybe run test at a higher dose and drop a little bf before starting..goodluck man


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 12, 2011)

TBLAZIN said:


> Question, i read that masteron enathanate is also a ai run at low doses, that being said, do you still need to take dex,etc if runnin say 300mg a week in a cycle?



You still need to run a proper AI.



/V


----------

